# failing geometry.



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i am failing my geometry class and i am afraid that i will have to repeat the class. i have told my teacher that i dont want to today. he thinks i do since it looks as if i dont show a lot of effort. yes i am lazy,but that doesnt mean i want to fail. if any of you know any good websites that have good geometry help,then write below. thank you so muchhhh.


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

A good website is http://www.freemathhelp.com/, just click on where it says geometry. They have written lessons and video (flash) lessons.
Also, if you are comfortable talking to your teacher (you said you talked to him), could you ask for extra help? When I was in high school all the math teachers offered to help their students after school or before school or during a free period to help them understand. Teachers don't want you to fail.
Good luck.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also ask for help from a school counselor. They will often find you a tutor either from faculty or another student. Since you mentioned laziness it might just help to have a set time every day that you have to go work on math.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


> if any of you know any good websites that have good geometry help,then write below.


Other than what's already been said above, you could simply use your class text/handouts/notes and ask the professor for help if you don't understand something. This would be more specific and relevant to the class than a random online source.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> i am failing my geometry class and i am afraid that i will have to repeat the class. i have told my teacher that i dont want to today. he thinks i do since it looks as if i dont show a lot of effort. yes i am lazy,but that doesnt mean i want to fail. if any of you know any good websites that have good geometry help,then write below. thank you so muchhhh.


Ask me if you have any questions, like for formulas and stuff. I'm in honors geometry now, and I have a pretty good understanding. Everyone says geometry is sooo easy, because they think it's just basic shapes. But there's actually alot of formulas and algebra involved. D:


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> i am failing my geometry class and i am afraid that i will have to repeat the class. i have told my teacher that i dont want to today. he thinks i do since it looks as if i dont show a lot of effort. yes i am lazy,but that doesnt mean i want to fail. if any of you know any good websites that have good geometry help,then write below. thank you so muchhhh.


if there's a college near you,you can go to the college and pretend you're a student there,and get some free tutoring. if they ask for id,say you lost it. if they wont help you,then theyre not that caring.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Is there a math turoting program at your school? Most have them.



mezzoforte said:


> Everyone says geometry is sooo easy, because they think it's just basic shapes. But there's actually alot of formulas and algebra involved. D:


For some reason I was good at geometry even though I tend to bomb math like algebra and pre calc/calculus. I'm pretty decent at statistics too for some reason.


----------

